# What are some Legitimate wrestler beefs?



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I assume you mean the Hogan match at SS?

Basically, the idea was for Hogan to win and thne Michaels would at the next PPV.
That's the reason HBK agreed. (so neither would look too weak to the other)

Day of the PPV (SS), Hogan bitches saying his knee is fucked and he won't be able to do a re-match.
They can't cancel for obvious reasons so HBK basically oversells everything.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

HBK/Hogan - HBK wanted Hogan to put him over in a match after Summerslam, where HBK was booked to put over Hogan. Hogan refused, HBK decided to make a fool of Hulk Hogan in Summerslam by over selling his offense.

Flair/Mick Foley - Flair called him a glorified stunt man in his book, Foley found out about it and they had a confrontation over it in catering. After they hashed things out it was turned into a kayfabe storyline.

Edge/Matt - Obvious one. Edge stole Lita, Matt got mad. They've since (apparently) put it all behind them.

Matt Hardy/CM Punk/Jeff Hardy - Matt was jealous of CM Punk, angry at the way that Punk used Jeff's RL drug issues as part of his promos after Jeff left. Matt also didn't seem to like CM Punk's romantic relationship with Amy Dumas (Lita) Matt's real life ex-girlfriend and blamed him for getting Matt in trouble over somas abuse

Chris Jericho/Goldberg - They hashed things out but apparently Goldberg is an ass and got into a fight with Jericho backstage, which resulted in Jericho choking him out.

Booker T/ Batista - Allegedly had a fight backstage and Booker T choked him out because Batista was getting full of himself over his quick rise in the company

Batista/Shelly Martinez? (forgot her name) - she was friends with Melina and started having fights with Batista over the way he treated Melina in their relationship and she apparently got her fired over her attitude problem

The Rock/HBK/HHH - When the Rock started out with WWE HBK/Hunter tried to get him fired. They've since buried the hatchet

Paul London/Matt Hardy - Matt was dating Ashley Massaro she dumped him for Paul. A triangle ensued. Tired of it, Paul then dumped Ashley and contends that Hardy was a giant douche about the whole thing who couldn't separate between his relationship and wrestling. Basically, it was Matt got Dumped for Another Man and Threw a Fit Part II.

Maria/Melina - Didn't like each other, Maria didn't approve of Melina's sex life and didn't like it when Melina wanted to do more in their wrestling matches. Just plain did not get along at all.

Maria/Kelly Kelly - Apparently had a fight about CM Punk

Melina/Mickie James - Competitive rivalry, but eventually put it behind them and became friends behind the scenes.

Melina/Lita - Apparently had a fight which resulted in Lita kicking her out of the women's locker room and forcing her to change in the hallway over her attitude

Lita/Candice - Another fight, Lita didn't like her attitude and slapped her. Not sure if this went anywhere, they've since been photographed together as friends outside of work so I guess it was dropped. Candice later claimed that she was eventually accepted into the locker room after the incident.


All I can think of for now...


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowking said:


> HBK/Hogan - HBK wanted Hogan to put him over in a match after Summerslam, where HBK was booked to put over Hogan. Hogan refused, HBK decided to make a fool of Hulk Hogan in Summerslam by over selling his offense.
> 
> Flair/Mick Foley - Flair called him a glorified stunt man in his book, Foley found out about it and they had a confrontation over it in catering. After they hashed things out it was turned into a kayfabe storyline.
> 
> ...


I thought the most obvious was HBK / Bret Hart / Vince XD


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

kieranwwe said:


> I thought the most obvious was HBK / Bret Hart / Vince XD


Of course I would forget the most obvious and most important rl beef in wrestling history...

I also forgot about:

Savage/Hogan - Blamed Hogan for the end of his relationship with Liz and her death (I think)

Savage/McMahon - had conflict over Savage leaving WWE for WCW


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Man I've always wondered about the HHH/Rock thing.

Back in the day I thought triple H really did hate the rock, just from the way he looked and his attitude to the rocks gimmick, I remember a lot of times hating triple H for his good acting/or legitimate beef for the rock. 

Jericho vs Goldberg sounds good, any proof he choked him out? that'd be funny as fuck

I also heard Steve Austin hated the Rock when he first began, rock said it in an interviewe I think, but they seem like theyre really close now. 

Booker t batistas funny too, Booker T clearly more hood and clearly knows how to fight.


Fuck divas though, theyre always bitchin'. Chyna would beat all of them up.




Also, any undertaker fights? I can never imagine Taker liking the Rock that much either, 
I had it in my head that austin,hhh,taker and vince genuinely hated the rock, and I always thought triple H was racist lmao...Just from the way he talked to the black dudes/used to pretend to talk in Jive n shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Of course I would forget the most obvious and most important rl beef in wrestling history...
> 
> I also forgot about:
> 
> ...


Don't forget the rumor that Savage fucked Stephanie when she was a teen. It may or may not be true but I wouldn't rule everything out like some tend to do.

And I also get that The Rock and Cena are not exactly best of friends either. Too much kayfabe breaking and legitimate burials for them to have a feud that's strictly a storyline.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Um... a way of talking isn't racist if it's actually accurate.

Anyway, the only thing I can remember that was sort of someone disliking Rock was, I think Vince? Maybe it was him but anyway he asked Foley, what he thought of Rock (when Rock was new) and Foley said something along the lines of that he doesn't see Rock as a champion. Not in a vindictive way or anything. So I doubt it counts.

Undertaker? I remember him threatening HHH (or was it HBK) that they'd have to lose a match or something.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Anderson used to blame Orton for his firing, but in a recent interview he says he no longer does and blames himself for everything that happened.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHH hates everybody. Everybody hates HHH.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Don't forget the rumor that Savage fucked Stephanie when she was a teen. It may or may not be true but I wouldn't rule everything out like some tend to do.
> 
> And I also get that The Rock and Cena are not exactly best of friends either. Too much kayfabe breaking and legitimate burials for them to have a feud that's strictly a storyline.


Steph was 18 when he left, and if the guy had raped the girl dont you think the guy would have been blackballed from wrestling and rotting in jail? Someone made up this sleazy story on the DVDMB board and its stuck


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Steph was 18 when he left, and if the guy had raped the girl dont you think the guy would have been blackballed from wrestling and rotting in jail? Someone made up this sleazy story on the DVDMB board and its stuck


Raped?
Since when does sex mean it's rape?

And the rumour was she was 14.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Raped?
> Since when does sex mean it's rape?
> 
> *And the rumour was she was 14.*


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> Man I've always wondered about the HHH/Rock thing.
> 
> Back in the day I thought triple H really did hate the rock, just from the way he looked and his attitude to the rocks gimmick, I remember a lot of times hating triple H for his good acting/or legitimate beef for the rock.
> 
> ...


Jericho described the incident explicitly in his book. It happened, he beat him up and Goldberg was a bitch about it trying to pull hair. He wasn't as tough as he looked.

Chyna was just a glorified roid taking body builder. I even remember the story about her refusing to sell for any of the women until Molly Holly had a talk with her and put her into a submission hold.

She wasn't tough at all. The toughest bitch in that locker room was Jacqueline, she was a black belt in judo (like Lita btw) and used to fight men, along with Jazz. Chyna wasn't going to win a fight with anybody. She cried over Jericho giving her a black eye.

Almost forgot--Chyna hated Trish and actually went out of her way to treat her like shit when she started out.

Torrie Wilson/Sable - Sable really did tell Torrie that she thought her Playboy shoot was better and started a fight over it. They didn't get a long at all.

Torrie/Debra - Debra was sure that Torrie was out to steal Stone Cold from her.

Stone Cold/Raven - apparently punched him in the face because he thought he was coming onto Debra.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Just remembered the plane ride from hell story lol

"this infamous incident took place on a chartered flight which took place as the RAW crew flew back to the US after the 2002 Insurrextion PPV in the UK. In wrestling circles it became known as the a Plane Ride from Hell.
Lets take a look what happened:

Now bearing in mind Jim Ross, president of talent relations was onboard to uphold the law, along with road agents Arn Anderson, Dave Finley, Gerry Briscoe, Michael Hayes, locker room leader the undertaker was present, along with senior writers Stephanie Mcmahon and Paul Heyman...... so you'd think the crew would behave themselves right???
WRONG!
Many of the guys were having a good time drinking onboard untill some got completey sloshed and things really got out of hand:
Bradshaw got into a tiff with michael hayes, who had reportedly been in a grumpy mood the whole tour... it turned physical, and ever the bully, Bradshaw floored the former freebird... but it didn't end there! a couple of wrestlers decided to teach Hayes a lesson by cutting his hair whilst he slept. Not surprisingly Sean 'X-Pac' Waltham did the honours. Hayes awoke to find his new shorter hair-do and went ballistic! With kevin nash not on tour with injury, and scott hall semi-conscious after drinking a skinfull, Waltman didn't have a lot of backup, but somehow managed to avoid a beating. (Hayes mullet was stapled to the wall at the next RAW taping! and hayes blew another fuse).
Of course the lunacy didn't end there! Ric Flair was stumbling around in his robe (with no pants underneath) like he often did when partying in his NWA heyday, and exposed himself to a female flight attendent, Dustin 'Goldust' Runnels serenaded his ex-wife Terri with gushy lovesongs over the PA system, she was not amused! and after ignoring her pleas to stop she had to complain to jim ross who finally persuaded the drunken Runnels to finish his bad musicals!
Meanwhile Scott Hall and Curt Henning had been having fun spraying others with shaving cream... untill the intoxicated Hall passed out. Henning got into an argument with Brock Lesnar over their shooting skills which turned into a brawl... taking Triple H and Paul Heyman to intervene... the group fell dangerously close to the plane door during the scuffle.
Despite the presence of senior WWE personnel onboard, many wrestlers totally lost control. Even the undertaker... the so-called locker room leader, the man who commands so much backstage respect.. did virtually nothing to maintain order.
As a consequene curt hening was released from his contract, as was scott hall, who was so docile on the trip that people had to check his pulse to see if he was still alive! Others received warnings for their misbehavior and the WWE had a huge black eye on its reputation. JR was quick to announce that WWE would no longer serve alcohol on overseas flights!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Steph was 18 when he left, and if the guy had raped the girl dont you think the guy would have been blackballed from wrestling and rotting in jail? Someone made up this sleazy story on the DVDMB board and its stuck


Why is sex with someone underage automatically considered "rape"? Sure, it's stooping low, but it's not like he forced her and tied her into a bed if it did happen. And I think that's the only explanation for why Savage has still not made it to the WWE Hall of Fame. People like to bring up old disagreements Vince and somebody who used to work for him had but he and Bret Hart didn't patch things up until a couple of years ago and he was inducted in 2006. Hell, even now after his death, Savage is yet to get inducted.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Why is sex with someone underage automatically considered "rape"? Sure, it's stooping low, but it's not like he forced her and tied her into a bed if it did happen. And I think that's the only explanation for why Savage has still not made it to the WWE Hall of Fame. People like to bring up old disagreements Vince and somebody who used to work for him had but he and Bret Hart didn't patch things up until a couple of years ago and he was inducted in 2006. Hell, even now after his death, Savage is yet to get inducted.


Because someone underage giving consent isnt recognized by the law, its statutory even if both parties agree or at least thats how the rape law in the UK works


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Actually Finlay says the Booker/Batista thing is reported wrongly. Batista was whooping him then Sharmell kicked him in the nuts then it got seperated


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Actually Finlay says the Booker/Batista thing is reported wrongly. Batista was whooping him then Sharmell kicked him in the nuts then it got seperated


Sharmelle won't let you mess with her man.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Jeff hates Punk in real life, but I'm not sure. Seems that way though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Actually Finlay says the Booker/Batista thing is reported wrongly. Batista was whooping him then Sharmell kicked him in the nuts then it got seperated


As a woman i think its disgusting when other women feel the need to act like thugs in this way, they aren't ladies at all and kicking a guy in the nuts for no good reason? Stay classy


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

New Jack/Vic Grimes.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> As a woman i think its disgusting when other women feel the need to act like thugs in this way, they aren't ladies at all and kicking a guy in the nuts for no good reason? Stay classy


Her boyfriend got into a fight with a bigger guy. Bigger guy is kicking his ass. 

Sharmelle kicks the other guy in the nuts.

Personally, I think it's funny.

Emasculating for Booker T--but honestly--c'mon that's great.

They love each other, are married now and have a kid. (Y) Feel good story for the grandchildren, and besides it's not like Batista was the nicest guy in the world backstage. He reportedly started fights with a lot of people.

Seriously. Think of the visual here.

Sharmelle kicked Batista in the nuts. :lol


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> As a woman i think its disgusting when other women feel the need to act like thugs in this way, they aren't ladies at all and kicking a guy in the nuts for no good reason? Stay classy


To be fair her man was getting an ass kicking and she got him off of him. Whoever was in the wrong for the actual fight she was trying to get him away from him I guess


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> To be fair her man was getting an ass kicking and she got him off of him. Whoever was in the wrong for the actual fight she was trying to get him away from him I guess


Yea, I may cry about it later because my man card got punked, but if my woman kicked a guy in the nuts that was beating my ass, I'd be by her side for life.

lol

I'd be humiliated, but hey, she had my back!


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

JBL and Blue Meanie


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Crowking said:


> HBK/Hogan - HBK wanted Hogan to put him over in a match after Summerslam, where HBK was booked to put over Hogan. Hogan refused, HBK decided to make a fool of Hulk Hogan in Summerslam by over selling his offense.
> 
> Flair/Mick Foley - Flair called him a glorified stunt man in his book, Foley found out about it and they had a confrontation over it in catering. After they hashed things out it was turned into a kayfabe storyline.
> 
> ...


The Rock / Shawn Michaels thing apparently had to do with HBK disrespecting Rock's grandmother one time. The story goes that Rock was really offended by Michaels attitude towards his grandmother and never forgot it. During this time he apparently wouldn't speak to Shawn and had no interest in working with him. This was put to rest in 2008 at the HOF and they were pictured hanging out in 2011.

The Rock / Triple H was more of a competitive rivalry but there was rumors that Triple H tried to get the IC title off Rock. Unlike the HBK thing, no one has actually confirmed this on record. This was probably just a rivalry and nothing more considering they have nothing but good things to say about eachother these days.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Viscera has a beef with the bathroom scale.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

JBL/ Miz - pretty documented

CM Punk/ Orton - Punk has said in interviews that Orton was not cool with his lifestyle and was a dick about it

Punk/ Rock - he's spoken enough about this

Piper/ Mr. T (I'm counting it) - Piper legit hated the guy

Piper/ Hogan - Piper always felt he didn't get enough credit for pushing Hogan to new heights

Nash/ Goldberg - Goldberg is butt hurt about having his streak end, Goldberg messed up the NWO reunion angle

Flair/ all of WCW - butt hurt that he didn't think he got enough respect upon his return (after taking the championship belt to WWF)

Austin/ Hogan - I'm not sure what the beef is, something about backing Hart

Ultimate Warrior/ Hogan - Warrior is insane and likes to talk smack

Cornette/ The entire modern industry - ...yeah

Hogan/ Vince - left, who made who.. blah blah blah

HBK/ Vader - neither acted professionally and ruined angles together

Nash, Hall/ Hogan - ego war


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ole Anderson/the world


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> JBL/ Miz - pretty documented
> 
> *CM Punk/ Orton - Punk has said in interviews that Orton was not cool with his lifestyle and was a dick about it
> *
> ...


I've never heard that one.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Punk also said that he and Orton have made peace since then, once Randy matured and settled down with his wife and kid.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

JBL Vs. Joey Styles



> During the recent trip to Iraq, JBL was harassing former WWE announcer and now WWE.com head Joey Styles. JBL was basically bullying him, being rude, condescending and also spilling a drink on Styles at one point. JBL seemed to target Styles since it was his first trip with the company to Iraq, something Styles was looking forward too. Many people in the company don't like when JBL does these things, but they feel that they have to deal with it due to the fact that he is a tenured veteran and has a lot of political stroke backstage.
> 
> After a few days on the tour, JBL (who was drinking) did something to Styles that upset him so much that he physically retaliated. Several wrestlers tried to break up the situation, but JBL broke free. This is when Styles threw a punch that not only laid out JBL, but also blackened his eye. Many within the company feel that this is karma, due to the fact that JBL has "hazed" people for years, including the Blue Meanie beat down at the first "One Night Stand" as well as the European Tour where Smackdown talent Palmer Cannon quit the company due to the actions of JBL
> 
> This was the talk of the locker room last night at Raw. JBL was reportedly very out of character, as he was quiet and subdued backstage. Styles tried to downplay the entire incident when people brought it up. Most feel that this is a double embarrassment for JBL, first of all because he got punched out by an announcer, and secondly because he is very instrumental in setting up the Iraq tours.


OH MY GOD!


----------



## doinktheclown12 (Oct 4, 2010)

not wrestlers but...

wwf(vince) vs. wcw(eric)


----------



## Zepp (Jul 17, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> HHH hates everybody. Everybody hates HHH.


Except for Sheamus


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu putting the beats on Sheamus


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Yoshi Tatsu putting the beats on Sheamus


What happened there?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Carcass said:


> What happened there?


I think it was something about Sheamus never cleaning out the blender after making protein shakes.

Or something.

They all used to live together and Sheamus was that obnoxious roommate that nobody wants.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Crowking said:


> I think it was something about Sheamus never cleaning out the blender after making protein shakes.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> They all used to live together and Sheamus was that obnoxious roommate that nobody wants.


and Ted Dibiase was in the corner laughing his ass off


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Edge and Matt Hardy, Punk and the Rock, HHH and the entire roster.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Carcass said:


> What happened there?


I don't know if this is true or not, but the rumour is that Tatsu kicked Sheamus' ass because the Celtic Warrior kept using his protein shake blender without permission. Apparently Sheamus was in tears by the time it was over. Sounds unlikely, but who knows?


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jan 10, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Austin/ Hogan - I'm not sure what the beef is, something about backing Hart


I think this goes back to their WCW days, when Austin's career was derailed by Hogan and his friends.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Crowking said:


> HBK/Hogan - HBK wanted Hogan to put him over in a match after Summerslam, where HBK was booked to put over Hogan. Hogan refused, HBK decided to make a fool of Hulk Hogan in Summerslam by over selling his offense.
> 
> Flair/Mick Foley - Flair called him a glorified stunt man in his book, Foley found out about it and they had a confrontation over it in catering. After they hashed things out it was turned into a kayfabe storyline.
> 
> ...


Haha this quote proves 3 things:

1. CM Punk.. What a lad.

2. Matt Hardy.. Pretty pathetic.

3. Y2J.. Hero.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I would have loved to see that boy Booker T teach batista a lesson


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*well the whole Cena and Rock beef is awesome!*


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Chris Jericho/Goldberg - They hashed things out but apparently Goldberg is an ass and got into a fight with Jericho backstage, which resulted in Jericho choking him out.


FFS, so sick of reading about this.... Jericho clears this up in his book. There was no fight.

He openly admitts that Goldberg would have crushed him with one blow, but he luckily caught Goldberg in a side head-lock in the first instant and just clung on for dear life until Goldberg eventually calmed down.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> I would have loved to see that boy Booker T teach batista a lesson


*that was pretty entertaining for sure. i agree that it was a good one. *


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Jobbin'likenoother said:


> FFS, so sick of reading about this.... Jericho clears this up in his book. There was no fight.
> 
> He openly admitts that Goldberg would have crushed him with one blow, but he luckily caught Goldberg in a side head-lock in the first instant and just clung on for dear life until Goldberg eventually calmed down.


That's as good as a win in my book.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait a second, Punk was pwning Lita back in the day? Dude's a playa...
Anyway, Jim Cornette really hates Kevin Dunn and John Laurinaitis for very well documented reasons. :lol


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Paul London / JBL - JBL will constantly haze London by tying him up in the showers and then he would pretty much give him a sponge bash while both men were naked. Paul London eventually got tried of JBL's hazing and left the company because of it.

Kamala / Andre The Giant - Andre The Giant once call Kamala a n****a & Kamala got mad and pulled out a gun on Andre. After this occurred Andre The Giant would always treat Kamala nicely & with respect

Vince McMahon / Hulk Hogan - Hulk Hogan testified against McMahon & the WWE in there steroid trial in 1992

China / Stephanie McMahon - Stephanie McMahon was having an affair with Triple H while he was dating China

Maria Kanellis / Kelly Kelly - Maria was told that while C.M. Punk was in ECW that Kelly Kelly will constantly try to hook up with him even though she knew that Maria & Punk where dating

Michael Tarver / John Cena - Michael Tarver said in an interview that John Cena has a pretty big ego and that he would never shake the younger guys hand and that he will always bury them. Also during a match that he and Cena had, they had plan a chair shot spot & Cena was suppose to hit him only once, but during the match Cena hit multiple time and was hitting him so hard them he almost broke Tarver's arm when Tarver put his arm up to protect himself

Ken Anderson / Triple H - Ken Anderson has said that Triple H kept him from being pushed to his fuel potental by telling Stephanie McMahon that Anderson wasn't big enough & didn't have the looks to be world champ 

Edge / Triple H - Triple H tried to get Edge fired after everyone foundn out about the Edge/Lita/Matt situation.

The Undertaker / Brock Lesnar - The Undertaker was being told by his & Brock's mutual friends that Brock was always throwing Undertaker under the bus & Talking thrash about him

Greg Helms / Shawn Michaels - Greg Helms says that the whole Shawn Michaels being a man of god & that he is a changed man is all bullshit because Shawn would treat him and other wrestlers like shit backstage


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't know if it was posted; but there was a legit irl feud between The Great White Sheamus and Yoshi Tatsu, which ended up in Tatsu whopping his ass. Sheamus was being a bully in their hotel room or something.

EDIT:

Quick google search. LINK

You can read the report here, but nothing is confirmed.



IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> Paul London / JBL - JBL will constantly haze London by tying him up in the showers and then he would pretty much give him a sponge bash while both men were naked. Paul London eventually got tried of JBL's hazing and left the company because of it.


Gross.


----------



## InkL (Mar 6, 2012)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> Paul London / JBL - JBL will constantly haze London by tying him up in the showers and then he would pretty much give him a sponge bash while both men were naked. Paul London eventually got tried of JBL's hazing and left the company because of it.
> 
> Kamala / Andre The Giant - Andre The Giant once call Kamala a n****a & Kamala got mad and pulled out a gun on Andre. After this occurred Andre The Giant would always treat Kamala nicely & with respect
> 
> ...



Anderson/HHH - Not true, i have listened to his 1 hr shoot interview completely. He never said that. He briefly talked about how Triple h is the guy, who doesnt go around telling everyone about his backstage power but you know he is the guy you dont fuck with. 


Edge/HHH - Rumour, There was no reported news or confirmed source on this. Dirt sheet speculation for increasing website traffic most likely. Neither edge or lita or even matt has talked about such a thing.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> Paul London / JBL - JBL will constantly haze London by tying him up in the showers and then he would pretty much give him a sponge bash while both men were naked. Paul London eventually got tried of JBL's hazing and left the company because of it.
> 
> Kamala / Andre The Giant - Andre The Giant once call Kamala a n****a & Kamala got mad and pulled out a gun on Andre. After this occurred Andre The Giant would always treat Kamala nicely & with respect


The London/JBL one sounds unlikely.

Also, I think you're thinking of Bad News Brown, not Kamala. Apparently, Andre callled him a n***** and BNB got pissed and challenged him to a fight. Andre then supposedly backed down.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Abdullah the Butcher's House of Ribs....derp!

....I don't get it.


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

corfend said:


> Also, I think you're thinking of Bad News Brown, not Kamala. Apparently, Andre callled him a n***** and BNB got pissed and challenged him to a fight. Andre then supposedly backed down.


You might be right cause i got them mixed up ... this is the one with Kamala & Andre The Giant



> Harris recalled his matches with Andre, and said there were initially some problems between the two of them in the ring.
> 
> "It just drew," he said. "Everywhere was sold out. Everywhere. My first match with Andre the Giant was in 1983, and we got into a little fight the first match. I mean, a real fight! I drove him back into the corner, and I had his lip bleeding. I nailed him because he called me an S.O.B. And when I did that, he called me a dumb S.O.B. and I laid into him. People couldn't believe it. The fans didn't know what was going on."
> 
> ...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Taker and Hogan have been rumored to have some beef too. I remember it was reported Taker didn't show up for Hogan's HOF induction not only because he thought it would hurt his character but also because he didn't like how Hogan treated him in the early 90s. I'm assuming Hogan refused to put him over at a certain point or something. Lol, I remember that chokeslam Hogan just refused to sell at Judgment Day in 2002.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Hogans a prick tbh. Not just cuz of wrestling, but during the whole thing with his son almost beheading his mate while drink driving, hogan was such a dickhead during that whole scenerio.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought the whole Yoshi/Sheamus thing was revealed to be false?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH said:


> Hogans a prick tbh. Not just cuz of wrestling, but during the whole thing with his son almost beheading his mate while drink driving, hogan was such a dickhead during that whole scenerio.


It was God's will, brother.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> The Undertaker / Brock Lesnar - The Undertaker was being told by his & Brock's mutual friends that Brock was always throwing Undertaker under the bus & Talking thrash about him


This goes back to 2004 when Brock Lesnar left the WWE. When Wrestlemania XX was going to happen, Undertaker was booked to return as the Deadman and Brock was set to job to him post-WM. He was pissed about that and didn't like Undertaker's larger-than-life persona with his no-selling of most moves and hard to beat character and also hated the fact that he traveled over to South Africa only to have a match with Hardcore Holly. One of the big reasons he wouldn't want to return to WWE for a streak match is that he doesn't want to job to Undertaker. (he'll rather have a match with Stone Cold)


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Flair/Mick Foley - Flair called him a glorified stunt man in his book, Foley found out about it and they had a confrontation over it in catering. After they hashed things out it was turned into a kayfabe storyline.
> 
> Chris Jericho/Goldberg - They hashed things out but apparently Goldberg is an ass and got into a fight with Jericho backstage, which resulted in Jericho choking him out.


I can shed some more light on these two.

Flair/Foley - I believe this actually started from Foley's book. Back around 92/93 Flair booked for WCW. Foley found Flair's booking illogical and generally thought he was awful in that position, he made some comments about it in his book 'Have A Nice Day!'. Although he did say Flair was an excellent wrestler and a decent guy, he said he didn't have any idea on how to book a card. Flair took personal offence to this and shot back in his book and it's since escalated into a bigger thing back stage. I'm not sure what terms they're on now.

Chris Jericho/ Goldberg - This spurred from a reaction that Jericho had got from the crowd regarding a minor feud with Goldberg. Jericho saw this as an opportunity to establish himself further and get more reaction from the crowd so he went along and took it into his own hands to do things such as mocking Goldbergs entrance theme. Chris then suggested an idea to Bischoff where Jericho would get the upper hand of Goldberg one week on Nitro and then for the next week for Goldberg to beat him in a match. Goldberg was in the middle of his 'undefeated streak' and he didn't see any reason to give someone like Jericho who was no more than mid-card the upper hand in anything, even if Goldberg was to beat him the next week. He also thought that all the stuff Jericho did leading up to this was totally disrespectful and he felt like Jericho was mocking him. After Hogan,Bischoff and Jericho had seemed to agree to the idea, it was later called off due to Goldberg convincing Bischoff and Hogan at a time that Jericho wasn't present. Skip forward to 2003 when Jericho had since had a few successful runs in WWE, becoming world champion, Goldberg made his return. After Jericho had a match with someone he heard a rumour that Goldberg had been talking trash about Jericho to some of the guys in the back, I think Kevin Nash was one of the names I remember reading. Jericho confronted Goldberg which led to a backstage fight in which Jericho managed to pin Goldberg down. Since then they made up and feuded that same year.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> JBL/ Miz - pretty documented
> 
> CM Punk/ Orton - Punk has said in interviews that Orton was not cool with his lifestyle and was a dick about it
> 
> ...



looking at your post i started to think that Hogan's jerk


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

There really wasn't any specific issues between HBK and Vader, it was really HBK vs the locker room to a certain extent. Shawn didn't appreciate his undercard when he was Champion and it alienated him from a lot of the guys in the back.


----------



## leeza (Mar 13, 2010)

The Iron Sheik and Brian Blair


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Iron Sheik and everyone that isn't MEESTA MCMAHON!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I remember readint he Sheamus/Tatsu thing but it was punk that Tatsu hit. Gave him a black eye which he did have on that weeks ecw show


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> Edge / Triple H - Triple H tried to get Edge fired after everyone foundn out about the Edge/Lita/Matt situation.


This is not true. People keep posting it because two idiots said it in a radioshow. At the time, there were interviews with guys backstage, from Terry to even the Rock who came back to visit, and everyone said that no one gave a shit because they were too busy with their own work and lives.

I really doubt Triple H would bury Edge/want him fired over an incident that had nothing to do with work. Think about what ultimately happened there. Edge took Lita, and management looked at it and decided that Matt WAS LESS VALUABLE THAN HIS GIRLFRIEND AND BEST FRIEND.

They decided a diva meant more money to them than Matt Hardy.

That Edge was a future main eventer, and meant more money than Matt Hardy.

If Triple H had as much pull as people think, do you really think Matt would get fired and they would continue to push Edge and give him the first MITB? That they would decide to keep pushing his ex-girlfriend instead of keep him?

I've never seen any proof that this rumor is true. Honestly, think about how many women have been fired for doing the same thing that Lita did. They usually keep the male wrestlers, but Matt was seen as so worthless, they dumped him and kept his girlfriend!

At the very least, Triple H should've been interested in firing Lita as well, but they kept pushing her storyline with Trish Stratus even when she was injured and couldn't wrestle. I don't think Edge was ever in any danger, and we've seen what happens to guys that Triple H loses a fondness for...


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jim Cornette and Dairy Queen. If you dont know the story behind this please youtube it, you'll laugh ur ass off. 

Bruiser Brody and Jose Gonzalez. These two never liked each other and many of their matches were actually considered real fights. Jose Gonzalez ended up stabbing Bruiser Brody to death in the dressing room in Puerto Rico. He was never found guilty.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Also heard Warrior and Jake Roberts had some issues back then. Warrior didnt wanna work with Jake because of his drug and alcohol issues and would belittle him back stage. Out of all people Undertaker was one of the few to always stick up for Jake the Snake. He tells this on his DVD "Pick Your Poison"


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I almost forgot--another thing about that Triple H/Edge thing that shows it was false was the interview Matt did with Opie & Anthony that summer. They asked him what he thought about the dirt Meltzer dropped about Triple H saying it didn't matter if Matt was fired because "he never drew any money." and on Johnny Ace saying that he "was a lifetime midcarder."

I have no idea where those other guys got the idea that Triple H wanted to fire Edge if this is what people said just after Matt was released, added to that, even Cena gave an interview where he said while he felt bad for Matt, "Lita was really hot." so he could see why they kept her.

WTF is that?

Clearly they didn't care about him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I know a few of these aren't really WWE related but entertaining, so........

CM Punk/Teddy Hart---Not sure what started this but back in 2003 when both were working for TNA, they had a physical altercation, which supposedly Teddy legit whooped Punk's ass. This led to problems with Teddy/Homicide and Teddy/Steve Corino.

Undertaker/HBK---Before the match at WM 14 with Austin, HBK obviously didn't want to do the job. Before going out for the match, Taker approaches him, putting his gloves on, saying something to the effect of "if you come back thru this curtain with that belt, theres gonna be problems."

HBK/Chris Candido---Not only was HBK using politics to hold down Candido and his buddies Bam Bam and Shane Douglas, but apparently Sunny/Tammy Sytch was having an affair with HBK. As a result, Candido quit WWE. Really sad, Candido was definately one of the greatest wrestlers that never truly got recognition for his ability and from what some say, was in love with Tammy so much that he either gave her the benefit of the doubt or flat out didn't care.

Piper/Hogan---Heat based upon Hogan refusing to put Piper over in WWE, despite Piper being a key component of Wrestlemania being a success.

RVD/Taz---Apparently, Taz had been badmouthing RVD, which resulted in Van Dam slapping Taz around.

HHH/Scott Steiner---WWE wanted to give Steiner a drug test, to which he agreed but only if Hunter would take a test with him. Steiner would often bury Triple H in interviews.

I'm sure there are many more I can think of. Plent with CM Punk on the indy scene, who makes up for being drug/alcohol free by definately being a player. And plenty with HBK, being the total opposite of straight edge and basically pissing off everybody he ever worked with between 93-98.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## The Fifth McMahon (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mike Graham always talked shit about other wrestlers and got mad heat from all over. Not that anybody cares, he always sucked.*


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

One that no one mentioned yet. I think Truth and Cena had beef from Truth's days in TNA

"PWInsider is reporting that WWE champion John Cena and TNA star Ron Killings crossed paths at Charlotte Douglas International Airport in North Carolina.

Cena apparently upset by comments made by Killings during an online interview, stared down Killings waiting for him to respond. Killings responded by staring right back. After a tense moment both men went there separate ways. "


Youtube "R-Truth Disses WWE" and there are 2 videos he did dissing Cena as well


----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

Russo and Cornette. I remember it was last year or two years ago where Cornette wanted to kill Russo or someshit. 




> Email from Jim Cornette to Terry Taylor dated March 19, 2010:
> 
> TT,
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I love it when Cornette smokes Russo's ass, but he does strike me as a guy that is fairly difficult to work with...still always hilarious to read/listen to his rants.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahmed Johnson with .. everyone 

i saw the shoot interview he did in 2006 , the guy hated everybody , D'lo , The Rock , Yokozuna , Steve Austin , Crush , etc .. 

same thing goes for Shawn in the 90's


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

If you read Bret Hart's book he talks a lot about beef between him and his brothers. Not Owen, but the other, unsuccessful ones.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

goham202 said:


> RVD/Taz---Apparently, Taz had been badmouthing RVD, which resulted in Van Dam slapping Taz around.


Always loved Taz when he was in ECW, but I've heard this one as well. I actually had a friend who went to an ECW show in St. Louis and met a bunch of them. He was a big Taz fan too at the time until he met the guy in person. Apparently he is/was an asshole.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A couple more have come to mind:

Taz/Sabu---This began when Sabu took a NJPW booking over ECW, in which Paul Heyman pubicly fired Sabu. Few shows pass and Sabu returns at N2R 95. Taz was apparently pissed that the company would accept Sabu back with open arms. The reason why their big match didn't occur for 2 years was because Heyman really thought they wouldn't do business together and it may turn into a shoot. Not sure about now but 95-99, Sabu & Van Dam legitimately hated Taz, who they say was far from a tough guy.

New Jack/Brian Pillman---Pillman said something to the effect of "those n-words with attitude", in reference to New Jack and Mustafa, causing New Jack to actually want to murder Pillman.

Ric Flair/Shane Douglas---Supposedly in the early days of ECW (I want to say 94), Douglas began running down Flair in promo's. The original plan was for a 3 match series between the 2 taking place but Flair went from verbally agreeing to the angle, then began jacking up his appearance fee, forcing ECW to change their mind. Also, Douglas has heat with Flair based on the rather wildside we've all heard about Flair, as well as Flair pubicly bashing Douglas for his past drug use and for working at Target.

I'm sure everybody know's about the beef between Kevin Sullivan & Chris Benoit.

HBK/Marty Jannetty---Never really got along anyway, often had physical altercations, in which usually HBK came on the losing end. Pretty much, HBK is the reason The Rockers broke up and as a result, he became a star whereas Marty's career pretty much ended there. Funny how when tag teams break up, the less than successful of the team is labeled "the Marty Jannetty" of the team (Stevie Ray/Harlem Heat, John Morrison/Miz & Morrison, Matt Hardy/Hardy Boyz etc.)

Jerry Lawler had beef with The Kliq when he first arrived in WWE.

I've heard Undertaker had Brian Lee (Fake Undertaker) blackballed from the wrestling business for having an affair with Undertaker's then wife (believe this happened in 97-98).

Dynamite Kid had alot of heat in the 80s.

Ken Shamrock and The Nasty Boyz had an altercation in the 90s.

Recently, New Jack whooped Brian Knobs ass.

Scott Steiner/DDP---This was over DDP's wife finding a syringe backstage in WCW and blaming Sunny (Tammy Sytch), thus getting her fired. Steiner got pissed because it actually wasn't Tammy's and threatened DDP's wife harm, causing her to leave the business for good. It became physical, which was bad for DDP.

Arn Anderson/Sid Vicious stabbing in the 90s.

Lex Luger/Bruiser Brody---Basically, Luger, a relatively newcomer, actually tried to lead the match. Brody no sold everything and had Luger scared to death. Here's the video to this incident:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD3Wbc8Gwrw


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Of course Orton hated Punk he WAS a raging drug addict...he's probably joined the SES by now lol


----------



## SPECIAL (Mar 8, 2012)

Didn't bother reading through 9 pages so this may have been brought up but did anybody hear about Joey Styles allegedly knocking out JBL?

Just have, it's already been brought up. Oh well.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Of course Orton hated Punk he WAS a raging drug addict...he's probably joined the SES by now lol


Never knew Orton as a raging drug addict. I heard he's a pothead and after the many injuries he's suffered, I figured he must have taken painkillers.

But honestly, Orton is an asshole, a bigger asshole than Punk, if thats hard to believe.

Speaking of Orton, I remember hearing about there being heat between him and Triple H. Can't remember the details but it's something about Triple H trying to bury Orton, feeling he wasn't ready for a title reign at such a young age.

And as far as Punk goes, he's had beef with somebody everywhere he's worked.

Bret Hart & Hogan never saw eye to eye, do to Hogan basically feeling Bret was never on his level.

Ric Flair has mentioned in his book that Bret never drew a dime in the business.

Kevin Nash has beef with Rock N Roll Express member Ricky Morton, who says Nash never drew a dime in the business, despite Nash being alot better off than Morton at the moment.

Flair refused to drop the title to Luger on his way out of WCW, which explains him showing up on WWE TV with the belt. Actually, aside from Sting, The Steiners and Barry Windham, nobody cared for Luger too much.

New Jack has beef with Abdullah The Butcher.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Never knew Orton as a raging drug addict. I heard he's a pothead and after the many injuries he's suffered, I figured he must have taken painkillers.
> 
> But honestly, Orton is an asshole, a bigger asshole than Punk, if thats hard to believe.
> 
> Speaking of Orton, I remember hearing about there being heat between him and Triple H. Can't remember the details but it's something about Triple H trying to bury Orton, feeling he wasn't ready for a title reign at such a young age.


Yea, he used to have issues. Orton nearly overdosed in '06 or '07 I can't remember which year, but he talks about it in his DVD. If Triple H turned against Orton it was probably over his drug use. I think he had the same issue with Jeff and Kennedy initially.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Najm al Din said:


> One that no one mentioned yet. I think Truth and Cena had beef from Truth's days in TNA
> 
> "PWInsider is reporting that WWE champion John Cena and TNA star Ron Killings crossed paths at Charlotte Douglas International Airport in North Carolina.
> 
> ...


Damn, wish Truth knocked him the fuck out.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

kersed said:


> Always loved Taz when he was in ECW, but I've heard this one as well. I actually had a friend who went to an ECW show in St. Louis and met a bunch of them. He was a big Taz fan too at the time until he met the guy in person. Apparently he is/was an asshole.


The deal with Taz/RVD was RVD slapped him once and called him Peter, Taz grabbed him and told him to walk with him which he did and they sorted it out. Basically Taz told him to calm down or he'd hurt him and they sorted it out


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> The deal with Taz/RVD was RVD slapped him once and called him Peter, Taz grabbed him and told him to walk with him which he did and they sorted it out. Basically Taz told him to calm down or he'd hurt him and they sorted it out


The way I've heard the story is fairly different.

Taz used to walk around the lockerrom as if he was a bad ass, suffered from little man syndrome, like Dynamite Kid, and tried to live the Taz character.

Supposedly, he had been badmouthing RVD. So, RVD approached Taz, told him to pick a hand, to which Taz replied confusingly, resulting in RVD slapping the fire out of him. Taz backed down from a physical confrontation.



And damn, I never knew Randy Orton was that far gone at one point. Seems as though he has since chilled after having a family. I have always thought and still do to this day, that Randy is legit crazy. Either that or he played the character very well.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Originally heard that version too but after Danny Doring's shoot interview he explains it and he was there. He couldn't believe a fight never broke out and Taz calmly sorted it out


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm addicted to this Legends of Wrestling thing now--and just listening to a few of these, it would be impossible to list all of the real beefs from wrestling.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> The Iron Sheik and everyone that isn't MEESTA MCMAHON!


The Zach Ryder looks like the Dan Spivey. Sonofabeetchpeeceofshitnogoodmuthafucka.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Originally heard that version too but after Danny Doring's shoot interview he explains it and he was there. He couldn't believe a fight never broke out and Taz calmly sorted it out


Yeah, the running joke was that Taz totally tried to live his character and wasn't really a bad ass. And I'm willing to bet Van Dam would have the upperhand in a shoot.

Also, the ECW lockerroom at 1 point was split up into factions, with Paul Heyman and his NYC faction consisting of Bubba Ray, Tommy Dreamer, Taz, and others I can't quite recall and the Philly faction led by Tod Gordon, Sandman, 2 Cold Scorpio, JT Smith and others. Never led to any real life beef and honestly, don't know why I brought it up.

Also, Sandman and Shane Douglas often had beef in ECW, which led to many physical altercations between the two.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Never knew Orton as a raging drug addict. I heard he's a pothead and after the many injuries he's suffered, I figured he must have taken painkillers.
> 
> But honestly, Orton is an asshole, a bigger asshole than Punk, if thats hard to believe.
> 
> Speaking of Orton, I remember hearing about there being heat between him and Triple H. Can't remember the details but it's something about Triple H trying to bury Orton, feeling he wasn't ready for a title reign at such a young age.


Orton had drug problems back in 2006 I think (at the worst point) but even then, he was pretty well known to be a dick around that time. Don't think there was much heat with Triple H because Trips was the guy mentoring him. Orton's DVD actually explains the whole deal really well.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If anyone goes back and watches the RIP Chris Benoit video from HHH (I think), he says Chris ordered someone to do 100 or 1,000 push/situps for disrespecting Shawn.

I think that was Orton.


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

goham202 said:


> CM Punk/Teddy Hart---Not sure what started this but back in 2003 when both were working for TNA, they had a physical altercation, which supposedly Teddy legit whooped Punk's ass. This led to problems with Teddy/Homicide and Teddy/Steve Corino.


*Teddy Hart Was Pretty Much Hated By The Whole ROH Locker Room Because Of This ↴*





.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm confused about what went on in that video--was he legit beating the shit out of people and then they just worked it so as not to break kayfabe or what?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Crowking said:


> I'm confused about what went on in that video--was he legit beating the shit out of people and then they just worked it so as not to break kayfabe or what?


He no sold his beating and then started doing flips all over the place. A lot of them were unplanned and put people at risk, then he spewed up and started celebrating even though they lost. Pissed a lot of people off


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> He no sold his beating and then started doing flips all over the place. A lot of them were unplanned and put people at risk, then he spewed up and started celebrating even though they lost. Pissed a lot of people off


Supposedly, he suffered a concussion during the match and was out of it.

He did return to ROH years later in another spotfest with Jack Evans, I don't even believe it was a legit match, as referee was Julius Smokes.

May be off topic, but I suppose Teddy Hart had legit beef with Homicide. I have a Jersey All Pro Wrestling dvd with a Teddy/Homicide match, in which Homicide beat the shit out of Teddy. After the ass whooping, Homicide said something about that being for his homeboy, CM Punk.

They had another match in which Homicide carved the fuck out of Teddy with a fork, attacked his homeboy Jack Evans and Homicide, Low Ki and B-Boy proceeded to steal Evan's shoes.

Somehow, Teddy and Homicide became tag team champions, defended them in a 4 team TLC match and spent most of the time fighting with each other.

So, I assume their was legit beef between those 2, as well.

Also, wasn't Teddy supposed to be part of The Hart Dynasty, with DH Smith and Tyson Kidd? I remember him being released from a prior developmental deal due to his attitude but not sure what caused his release the second time around.

Would love to see Teddy in WWE 1 day but I know thats as likely as Stevie Wonder regaining his eyesight.


----------



## H316 (Mar 6, 2012)

goham202 said:


> Never knew Orton as a raging drug addict. I heard he's a pothead and after the many injuries he's suffered, I figured he must have taken painkillers.
> 
> But honestly, Orton is an asshole, a bigger asshole than Punk, if thats hard to believe.
> 
> ...



Not true. Go and Watch orton's DVD.


----------

